# Antelope Island recreation permit



## Blanding_Boy (Nov 21, 2007)

Posted this over on MM but know there are a few guys lingering here that don't over there...

I heard recently that someone went right to the director of Natural Resources and asked for a golden key (so to speak) to the park. I believe they paid $500.00 to have 24/7 access to Antelope Island. Even a key to the locked gates where access is restricted to later times during the day and pretty much has free run of the Island as long as they are no the existing roads and trails.

I'm curious what you all think about this. Should anyone that ask for and pays a 500.00 fee for one get the 'golden keys' get it? Should there be a certain no. (limited entry--even a drawing) issued by State Parks annually. There is a vendor there already who has a business running horse rides etc. and believe they had to go through a proposal and bid process and likely pay a percentage based on use back to the park. I know lots of guys to go there regularly to take photos who would love to have something like this. Heck, I would pay for something like this just to go and take pictures.

Given the financial struggles of the park is this an avenue to generate a few more dollars? 20 permits at 500.00 a pop would generate 10k? Plus if you as a permit holder were selling pictures, running tours, guiding for wildlife I'm sure there would be opportunity for additional revenue splits.

What do you all think?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have no problem with people accessing island for a fee with key.. I dont even understand why the general public doesn't have access to the island anyways. There is nothing exotic about the island. If there was some species that we were trying to protect from foreign species I would be concerned, but as it is right now it is just a mass of normal land that sits in the Great Salt Lake. There are no coconuts there or tortoises or lizards that revealed the magic of evolution.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah I don't go to the Island because I don't see what is so special? I think it is like Nambaster said it is just a normal chunk of land that happends to sit in the lake.
They made it a park to bring in money and so selling "golden Key" permits to raise more money to me is no different than charging money just to access the park. I look at that island more like a zoo, they plant the animals there and they monitor it really close, just doesn't have that wild feel to it to me!! I don't have a problem with the golden key if it is true.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I guess my first thought would be, is there a plan in place for the island? What is the goal or purpose? Then it would be , how does the "golden key" fit into that plan? Is the island self sustaining, cost wise?

My next question would be, is this golden key sold behind closed doors?

The island belongs to the people. Whether or not it is self sustaining is a big question. I am sensitive to it belonging to the people and not just to the rich or connected. If the golden key fits into the plan for the island, then there should be a drawing or rotation to make it available to a wider pool of people. The cost should be driven based in part on whether the cost of running the island is self sustaining. But here is the "but", it does not need to be purily about profit. 

And the last part is the director should not be handing out golden keys to anyone, if for no other reason then how it appears.


----------



## Blanding_Boy (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm sure there are a few sensitive species on the island. I think sticking to existing roads and trails is a good plan--but what exactly the plan is IDK. Its managed and the way things are done from a wildlife standpoint revolve mainly around the buffalo herd but i know the do other monitoring of wildlife there. There are now sheep back on the island--they have been putting sharp-tail grouse there for the past 2-3 years, I know there are guys who do song bird monitoring and island folks and others that monitor raptor populations. Researchers are looking at water distribution and water quality things. Is it just a big rock or is it something special? Should it be a state park--if so why?

I guess my thinking was--is this a good revenue source for the island and how should or who should get the golden key? Is it really open to the public 24/7 or just those who are willing to pay a rate (which i'm not sure how that was decide) to do so?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I think the precedence it sets opens a lot of doors. Is it a good thing for human kind, especially in America, to have everything have a market value? Should there be lines? If so, why? If I have the means, should I be able to do anything I'd like? I know, it's only 500 bucks.

Anyone spent much time in Mexico? You can get what ever you want for the right price. As a whole, how do we as a society view Mexico? Is it favorable? Do we want to become more like them or less?

I personally think that having things exist without a dollar sign attached to them has some very inherent qualities that are beneficial to human beings and ultimately the world we live in and everything else that resides therein. 

On the other hand, if we are going to take a darwinistic approach to things, let's do it with everything. Oh yes, compassion, that's why we don't. Unless there is enough money/interest backing the decision at hand, that's when compassion goes by the wayside.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

The gate to the island is closed when nobody is there to collect the fees. Those with a season pass to the Island can walk, run or bike to the island any time they want. If you camp at the island you can wander all night long.
You cannot access areas that are closed to the public.
Charging an amount to be able to access the island in a vehicle at any time would not be so bad. Giving the same people access to areas not available to the general public is BS.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

All are equal, some more equal than others......


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Styler, Mike 801 538-7201 NR/Administration [email protected]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> All are equal, some more equal than others......


It's the "Golden Rule"; he who has the gold makes the rules. We use it in Wyoming too.


----------

